# CIC mess kit for sale



## piperboast (10 Feb 2006)

anyone intrested in CIC mess kit.... I have size 32 pants ( black with 2inch red stripe) and 38-40 jacekt and vest.... a few years old but in good condition.... been in my closet for 8yrs now...lol... best offer I have the material coller dogs somewhere as well if intrested.....pipeboast@hotmail.com

I also have a larger set but not sure of the size right now... 34 pants , 42 jacket ... i will check

piper


----------



## Roland Strong (12 Mar 2006)

Yes. However, I would need the larger set. 42 chest and 34 waist pant. 

email: roland_strong@yahoo.ca


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

Do CIC officers really need mess kits? That's pretty expensive if you have to pay for it.


----------



## Burrows (17 Mar 2006)

bbbb said:
			
		

> Do CIC officers really need mess kits? That's pretty expensive if you have to pay for it.


As much as I like seeing people involved, lets not bring up the topic of CIC and Mess Dress.  They are CF members, if they want, they are allowed to wear mess dress should they purchase it themselves. Closed.


----------

